# Two builders = two great bikes



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

I posted these photos in the gallery but in case you missed them here they are. They are both great rides. I don't know about where you are but we don't see a lot of either here in Cincinnati.

The Roll has a special paint scheem used on this frame for the Swedish importer and special orders.

The Millenium has a beautiful pearl white paint and the rear stays are painted in a carbon weave but are alu.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

"the rear stays are painted in a carbon weave but are alu."

I wouldn't buy it for that reason. It's like plastic "wood" veneer. Maybe they will start making "carbon weave" Contact Paper. - TF


----------



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Looks better than plywood*



TurboTurtle said:


> "the rear stays are painted in a carbon weave but are alu."
> 
> I wouldn't buy it for that reason. It's like plastic "wood" veneer. Maybe they will start making "carbon weave" Contact Paper. - TF


I guess that I'll have to live with having bad taste. Most who have seen it in person, me included, seem to like it. Can I hear one for pleasing everyone. LOL
Fredrik


----------



## psycho_on_bianchi (Mar 3, 2004)

Fredrik1 said:


> I posted these photos in the gallery but in case you missed them here they are. They are both great rides. I don't know about where you are but we don't see a lot of either here in Cincinnati.
> 
> The Roll has a special paint scheem used on this frame for the Swedish importer and special orders.
> 
> The Millenium has a beautiful pearl white paint and the rear stays are painted in a carbon weave but are alu.



Both are very nice looking bikes. Can't please everyone I know but I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Fredrik1 said:


> I guess that I'll have to live with having bad taste. Most who have seen it in person, me included, seem to like it. Can I hear one for pleasing everyone. LOL
> Fredrik


Sorry. Rereading my post, it sounds a lot worse than I meant. They are, of course, both wonderful bike frames (and builds). It's just that the retro grouch in me doesn't think carbon looks good anyway, so why would someone try to make something look like carbon. No one has ever accused me of good taste. - TF


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Both all Al?*

Nice looking. I have a Coppi Gavia, winter beater bike. Paint chips really easily. Like if you look at it hard it chips although I doubt that's the case for the higher end frames.

Both really nice looking rides.


----------



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Thanks*



TurboTurtle said:


> Sorry. Rereading my post, it sounds a lot worse than I meant. They are, of course, both wonderful bike frames (and builds). It's just that the retro grouch in me doesn't think carbon looks good anyway, so why would someone try to make something look like carbon. No one has ever accused me of good taste. - TF


No offence taken. I also love retro. To me bikes are an artistic expression of the era. I have a beautiful Eddy Merkx lugged steel that is still at the top of my list.

My bikes are for: riding, tinkering and wall art in that order. These are my toys and pleasures.

Now what are we all hoping for from Santa?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

"Now what are we all hoping for from Santa?"

Number 11, of course. Though 1 through 10 don't get ridden enough. - TF


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

Even though those paainted carbon stays look "cool," they are still wack. Why? Because you are emulating a frame-building concept that delivers less rigidity and welds, while increasing the price. Do carbon wishbones/seatstays ride better? No, and look at Tour magazine for results. It's just crap to make you pay more and cost the manufacturer less.

Do the hoods of souped-up Hondas look neat to you? You can buy carbon fiber sheeting by the sq. yd. at many auto places, but instead of lightening the hood like real CF it makes the car appear...well, a lot like the driver.


----------



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Whoa Too Fast!?*



2Fast2Furryious said:


> Even though those paainted carbon stays look "cool," they are still wack. Why? Because you are emulating a frame-building concept that delivers less rigidity and welds, while increasing the price. Do carbon wishbones/seatstays ride better? No, and look at Tour magazine for results. It's just crap to make you pay more and cost the manufacturer less.
> 
> Do the hoods of souped-up Hondas look neat to you? You can buy carbon fiber sheeting by the sq. yd. at many auto places, but instead of lightening the hood like real CF it makes the car appear...well, a lot like the driver.


Being that I had never seen this paint scheem in person when I bought the frame, please don't blame me. I got a full alu frame because I did not wish to pay the "carbon premium". IMHO the builders that I buy frames from make great riding bikes.

I'm a bit older so I was past the "wack" Hondas that you speak of. I would like your help in finding a fake carbon hood for my current car though. I think it would look groovie.

Speaking of wack, Too Fats Too Furryious, you must be a Prince fan. Is it too or two or to? Is it for or four? Is it you or u?


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

Fredrik1 said:


> Being that I had never seen this paint scheem in person when I bought the frame, please don't blame me. I got a full alu frame because I did not wish to pay the "carbon premium". IMHO the builders that I buy frames from make great riding bikes.
> 
> I'm a bit older so I was past the "wack" Hondas that you speak of. I would like your help in finding a fake carbon hood for my current car though. I think it would look groovie.
> 
> Speaking of wack, Too Fats Too Furryious, you must be a Prince fan. Is it too or two or to? Is it for or four? Is it you or u?


LOL! Hey, I'm not fat. It'm a trim 6'2'' with a 32in. waistline. And the handle is a joke about that stupid racing movie "Too Fast Too Furious." In the theme song by Ludacris (perhaps influenced by Prince?) he kida slurs the words a bit. And anyway, I was really coming out against carbon stays and those souped up Hondas; they're way more stupid than your Coppi ever could be.


----------



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*I'm fat not Phat...*



2Fast2Furryious said:


> LOL! Hey, I'm not fat. It'm a trim 6'2'' with a 32in. waistline. And the handle is a joke about that stupid racing movie "Too Fast Too Furious." In the theme song by Ludacris (perhaps influenced by Prince?) he kida slurs the words a bit. And anyway, I was really coming out against carbon stays and those souped up Hondas; they're way more stupid than your Coppi ever could be.


...working on it though. I still like the eighties. I'm giving my eighties Eddy some TLC (frame treatment and BB, headset and crank upgrades). Thanks for the reply.


----------

